# Wish Carmelo would keep his mouth shut



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54578/20080927/carmelo_nuggets_can_win_60_games/

He's saying we'll win 60 games again...didn't he learn last time?

Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony believes that the team can win sixty games this season.

"We’ve got a chance to win 50 to 60 (games)," Anthony said. "We’ve got a chance to be one of the best teams in the NBA."

Denver was 50-32 last season, good enough for eighth place in the Western Conference.

"Sixty games," Kenyon Martin added. "We won 50 games last year and came in eighth place (in the West). It will take 60 to be in the top three. So, I think so."


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow... Without Camby too?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

60 games? Uhh.. ok.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's not like he guaranteed it.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, but we've heard Melo before, and it's like he talks without thinking.

Now, people will SAY that he's expecting to win 60 games, and if we win 55 (which would be awesome for this team), they'll say they're failures.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't necessarily care but I think they should have just gone into the season quiet as an underdog for the play-offs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What else is he supposed to say? I'd be confident in my team too.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

The Denver Nuggets making the playoffs started happening when Melo came along. So... Melo believes they are going back to the playoffs. He's a winner. 60 games... sure its not going to happen, but I wouldn't want Melo thinking that out of the gate


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's not bad to have confidence in your team like that; I know 60 games is a stretch, but if he believes his team can get there, then by all means, have them go out there and try. 

Personally, I don't know that they'll even reach 50 again this season, but we'll see. I like 'Melo so I'm hoping he has a great year and can lead his team to a 1st-round win, so long as it doesn't come against the Lakers.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I assume you guys are forgetting about the Mateen Cleaves signing. Dude's going to put us over the hump and into the top tier of the league. I actually can't believe that Melo's the only one that recognizes this besides me.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I love Mateen Cleaves, but he's not the 'answer.' 

I think they'll win 48-53 games this year. Sure Camby is gone, but I think it's a mental thing where the guys will know they'll have to play D cause they won't have the extra help behind them.


----------

